# Geneva Weirdos



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Some thing you don't see everyday


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice catch!
Brown Trout? VHS?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty cool on the brown! Still on my list of fish to catch.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes Brown maybe 6#. I hear of a few every year but a first for me out of Erie.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

How deep were you when you got the brown? Great job!


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

68 ft wire 350 back


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

69 fow 350 wire


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Lamprey mark on the walleye?
Nice job on the brown!!


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Brown trout.. very cool!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've caught walleye like that, I say they have aids, I toss em back (not really aids but I won't keep ugly ones like that) Cool brown trout, never caught one in Erie.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool brown trout indeed! We've never boated one either.....I keep talking to my crew about taking the boat to Dunkirk, NY and seeing what we can bring in (Lakers, Steel, etc)....

But nice fish, congrats!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> Cool brown trout indeed! We've never boated one either.....I keep talking to my crew about taking the boat to Dunkirk, NY and seeing what we can bring in (Lakers, Steel, etc)....
> 
> But nice fish, congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


A couple years ago I weighed a King someone brought in to Geneva it was 23#


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

birdcrazy said:


> A couple years ago I weighed a King someone brought in to Geneva it was 23#


I have caught a king myself several years ago at Geneva. Funny thing was I heard someone the same day on the radio saying they had also caught one. Didn’t DB charters catch the state record Brown at Geneva?


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

I had just read an article in the july 17 edition of Ohio Outdoor News. It is on page7 & talks about catching fish at 30 ft. & lower. Your walleye look exactly like one of the conditions. It is called barotrauma. Does not hurt the meat.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

I have seen a fungus on them before but never one that looked like that. If it wasn't foul hooked I would have taken it out. It did come from below 30ft


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

fishkiller said:


> I have caught a king myself several years ago at Geneva. Funny thing was I heard someone the same day on the radio saying they had also caught one. Didn’t DB charters catch the state record Brown at Geneva?


Yes they did. Used to have a pic of it. Was a slob!


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

First this past weekend for any of my boats in the 15+ years I have been on Erie. I know guys catch them pretty regularly but we have never caught one. 53 fow NW of Conneaut Saturday morning. 80' on a 2 setting with double willow harness. Fought like a tank!


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome brown, we had one on a few weeks ago in 70'. Got it about 4' from the boat and it got off. I was the netter, we just looked at each other and never said a word. Hopefully we get one tomorrow, the last steelhead I caught was 18 foot down. Caught it letting out my number 3 dipsy. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Got a small brown off catawba about 10 years ago in the fall pier fishing for eyes. Only about 3lbs


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Certainly NOT what I expected to see when I opened this thread. LOL


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

I remember when they stocked Brown trout in rocky. Was right at the end of the salmon stocking program. Was cool to see all those fingerling browns around. 
Poor return rates for both turned dnr to steelies and we know how that turned out once they switch to London’s to maniatees. 
I caught about a 12 lb king in 2004 off Gold Coast. 
Usually find a few stray cohos in the rivers in fall.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

ducknut141 said:


> Certainly NOT what I expected to see when I opened this thread. LOL


Same here.

I had to look to see if my photo was posted... ha ha ha


----------



## COD (Jan 26, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> Cool brown trout indeed! We've never boated one either.....I keep talking to my crew about taking the boat to Dunkirk, NY and seeing what we can bring in (Lakers, Steel, etc)....
> 
> But nice fish, congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Out of Dunkirk west to the Mountain...caught many lakers, steelies and an ocasional Brown there.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mick, did you get a weight or length on that cat? That thing is HUGE!


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

So today, the 50 jet is hanging over side maybe 8ft down cuz it needs a new worm on the harness and from the depths the silver bullet hits it on the way up, jumps out of the water over the lead core and busted off. The temp was 77 pretty weird it came up so high.
1/2 on the chrome 75fow.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Kenlow1 said:


> Mick, did you get a weight or length on that cat? That thing is HUGE!


Last week the mate put back a customers channel cat that I am sure was a new state length record before I could measure it. It had to be at least 40””


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe we went out to far today.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

birdcrazy said:


> Maybe we went out to far today.


A


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i think its eh ay


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Surry ya hooser haha


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

besides if ya went to far wouldnt ya fall off the planet ? hahaha


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Its Hoser, Ay ?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

From that picture it looks a lot like an Atlantic. Thinner head, checks as opposed to more round dots and the Maxillary looks close to even with the eye. Could be the picture, but both are present in Erie. Tale looks more like a Brown from that shot.

Regardless, nice fish! Congrats!


----------

